# New Images of Key West (Feb 2006)



## Kal (Feb 22, 2006)

Had a great time in Key West recently.  Click this *Link* to check out lots of images.  The metal sculptures at Fort Zachary Taylor and the Civil War Battle Recreation were a hoot!


----------



## shagnut (Feb 22, 2006)

Different shots, liked them. Where were the metal sculptures? I don't remember them, they must be new. I like your take on photography. shaggy


----------



## Kal (Feb 23, 2006)

The metal sculptures were the "Art in the Park" sculpure exhibition in Ft. Zach Taylor Park.  This show runs for 2-3 weeks at the end and beginning of February each year.  Most of them are fairly large works and quite unique.

My approach to photography is to capture somewhat common objects, each of which tells its own story.  Key West is ideal as it is really a querky end of the road with all sorts of characters.  It's always fascinating to talk with the locals to get ther views on life.  The recent hurricanes and storm surge flooding have dramatically impacted many long time residents of Key West.


----------



## shagnut (Feb 23, 2006)

They were so big I thought it was a permanent exhibit that I had missed. shaggy


----------



## Kal (Feb 24, 2006)

Some of them are like 12 feet tall.  Very impressive with all the colors.


----------



## pizzagirl (Feb 24, 2006)

Great picutres!!  They make me so anxious for my return trip in October.  I was expecting to see a picture of the "Wizard" though!!! He always cracks us up!


----------



## Kal (Feb 24, 2006)

"The Wizard"????  OMG, did I miss something!  Please tell me more as I will return in April and won't miss him.

BTW, for more of my Key West images go *HERE*


----------



## taffy19 (Feb 24, 2006)

Kal, great pictures too!  I was especially pleased to find the Web Picture Creator.  That will help a lot.  Thanks.


----------



## pizzagirl (Feb 24, 2006)

He is a guy who dresses in a cape and a wizard hat,usually carrying or waving a big American Flag.  Stands in the evening on a corner on Duval St.(on an empty milk crate) looking for hand-outs.  You can only have your picture taken with him if you "donate" something.  During the day you can sometimes see him riding a bicycle down Duval St. with the flag and cape waving behind him.  He told me he is a homeless man.  Most people ignore him but we always have sympathy for him.  We look for him on every trip, and I will be disappointed if he not there this year.  He's quite a colorful character!  My family has nicknamed him "The Wizard of Key West".


----------



## JoePa (Feb 25, 2006)

*Is This The Wizard?*

We were in Key West last June and there was a guy standing on the board walk at the Pier House, right at Mallory Square.  He said he was not allowed to step onto Mallory Square because he didn't have a permit or license or something.   Yadda, Yadda, Yadda!

I got a great picture of him with my wife.  By the way, our "DONATION" was Hot Tin Roof Crabcakes and a couple bucks.

Does anyone know if I can copy the picture to this post and, if so, how?   

Joe


----------



## pizzagirl (Feb 25, 2006)

Well he doesn't sound like the Wizard, although if I saw a picture of him I could tell you for sure!!  The "Wizard" can sometimes be seen hanging around Mallory Square during the daytime hours with some other homeless people.  In the evening though, is when he "works" on Duval St.  In years past he usually has another older homeless friend hanging out with him (another older man).  We have given them all kinds of food (and money) over the past few years.  I find the parade of homeless people in Key West to be about the only distressing thing when we visit there!


----------



## taffy19 (Feb 25, 2006)

JoePa said:
			
		

> We were in Key West last June and there was a guy standing on the board walk at the Pier House, right at Mallory Square. He said he was not allowed to step onto Mallory Square because he didn't have a permit or license or something. Yadda, Yadda, Yadda!
> 
> I got a great picture of him with my wife. By the way, our "DONATION" was Hot Tin Roof Crabcakes and a couple bucks.
> 
> ...


Yes, you can. Do you have the photo image uploaded already to one of the photo sharing web sites like www.webshots.com or www.picturetrail.com or www.smugmug.com or your free home page that comes with your Internet service? If so, you can type the link here or click on the little yellow icon above and enter the link there and your picture will show here in your post.  

To find the link or (URL address) for your photo image in your browser, put the pointer on your photo image that you want to share; then right click your mouse and left click on "Properties" and copy the URL address from there.

It is really simple once you know how but I only hope that I am clear enough.   

Not all photo sharing web pages let you do this but the three above do as I do it all the time.


----------



## Kal (Feb 26, 2006)

Hmmm, let me see....look for a guy wearing a cape, with a strange hat, waving something.  In Key West, that would eliminate about 4 people.  Of course the casual observer would say "wouldn't that eliminate all the women?"  Nope, in Key West you just NEVER KNOW.  The first time you see a guy riding a bicycle down the middle of Duval Street wearing only a black bra, and black panties you know you're NOT IN KANSAS anymore.  


Icon - WPC is a really nice tool.  Let me know how it works for you.


----------



## grest (Feb 26, 2006)

Nice pics, Kal.
Connie


----------

